# color keyed mirrors/door handles?



## 97sentragxe (Jun 20, 2002)

Hey everybody,
I've got a 97 GXE Sentra with the black door handles and mirrors. Does anyone know of a way to get color keyed ones? I saw a sentra yesterday that had color keyed, and it looked a LOT better.
Thanks


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

You can have them painted pretty easily.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

Ny car has black mirrors - does anybody have a rough estimate on what it would cost to have them painted? Also, would the paint be able to adhere properly to the black surface?

Aaron


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I was quoted at $50 for both mirrors, and thats with everything.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2002)

I used to have a bookmarked page where the guy had painted the black trim around his taillights body color as well. I thought it looked pretty spiffy =)

Aaron


----------

